# My Make Shift Tv Back Up Camera



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 1 year old and I'm not talented enough to back my truck up to my OB unaided. So, getting the OB from storage means it's a family affair and not convenient. I tried the back up mirror from CW (link to CW). However, with a black hitch, a black tongue, and a greased ball over grey stones in the shade, it was nearly impossible to see. I don't have the money for a nice, useful back up camera. Then it hit me. A webcam.

I picked up this webcam for $25. I also picked up a way over-priced 10 ft USB cable from RadioShack.










http://www.target.com/p/logitech-c270-3-0mp-webcam-black-960-000694/-/A-13252212

I got this webcam since it is HD. There are less expensive ones with lower resolution if you wish to save money. I wedged the webcam bracket between the tailgate and tonneau cover and strung the wire through the back window to my laptop sitting on the center console. The built in webcam on my laptop came with software that would show the webcam full screen (the Logitech camera comes with it's own software too). It worked like a charm and I was able to get it hooked up on my first try. The display is huge (15" monitor) compared to other back up cameras too. The only draw back is that it can't be used in bad weather. I may cobble something together to weatherproof it.

I could have purchased the camera and USB cable online for less than I spent. However, I needed it this Friday and didn't have time to wait for them to be shipped. The picture below is from my first use.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

I've gotten use to backing up and hooking up by myself. My other truck had a screw in the tailgate for the liner that lined up perfectly with hitch. I'd start with that and it got me pretty darn close. I'd have to jump out of the truck a few times to see how close I was and then I'd use the ground and eyeball to what point I need to get back to based on what I saw back at the hitch. Takes some doing and doesn't always work. I need to find a center point on my new truck and mark it without messing it up.


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

great idea!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I did this same thing back in 2006. Instead of a bracket, I put a piece of Velcro on the tailgate handle and another on the camera. Worked very well, but since I didn't have a tonneau, I had to retrieve the 10' USB cable every time.

After a while I opted for a wireless camera and handheld receiver. The advantage of this is that the camera was infrared so it worked well in total darkeness, no rewinding the USB cable, and I could also put the camera elsewhere, like next to the trailer wheels to see when I was on the leveling blocks perfectly, as well as near the rear of the trailer so I could see there as well when backing into a spot without any assistance.

I have my *Jotto* desk available for anyone who wants to keep a computer in their F-250 truck cab, half price.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

You can find USB extension cables up to at least 30 ft. So, it could conceivably be put on the back of the TT too or at the TT wheels. Although, stringing all of that cable would be a bit much. The point of me doing it with a wired USB webcam is that I don't have the extra money for a wireless, stand alone camera.


----------

